# Ok!!! A bra that senses then a woman's arousal?



## Karren (May 16, 2009)

Quote:
The upcoming Smart Memory Bra by Lisca lingerie senses a woman's arousal through her body's heat, then squeezes her boobs together accordingly. We ask, does a pushup bra really need an off switch?
The integrated memory foam bra reshapes under the influence of heat to enhance cleavage, making a woman more desirable when she'd like to be desirable. Or, you know, when she's just a little sweaty.

There are, of course, a million ways this plan can backfire. Imagine talking to your attractive boss at a party, feeling your breasts balloon into your chin and then realizing that, right beside him, stands his loving wife and children. Her breasts, activated with the heat of rage instead of desire, swell as well.

Soon, every woman's breasts in the company have enlarged to personal flotation device territory with the eligible bachelors in attendance having no clue which set of breasts is an invitation and which is but a coyly disguised land mine.

If you're ready for this quasi-arousing social experiment that is Man's future, the bra will be available in the UK this summer for about $40.

Gizmodo - Bra Boosts Cleavage When Women Desire Intercourse - Smart Memory Bra


----------



## pinksugar (May 16, 2009)

lol. Again, another example of technology taken too far.


----------



## Karren (May 16, 2009)

Lol... Wonder what happens during a heat wave?


----------



## Darla (May 16, 2009)

So this bra needs an arousal sensor? and they say engineering is so boring! this sounds like a project i would like to work on.


----------



## HairEgo (May 16, 2009)

Okaay then, big waste of money/time? I think so!


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 17, 2009)

That bra really would serve no purpose. lol.

BTW...did anyone notice the ridiculous photoshopping of that girl's boobs? It just looks weird. lol.


----------



## Roxie (May 17, 2009)

good grief


----------



## Karren (May 17, 2009)

I thought those were real, Shaundra.. And she was just arroused!


----------



## Lucy (May 17, 2009)

lmao karren!! i was about to post this and you beat me to it! lol

the article i read said it would sell over here for more like Â£25. i'd really love to read the reviews when it comes out!! lol

they're sort of missing the point though? in my experience men don't care for the bra much, they're only bothered about getting the damn thing off.


----------



## Darla (May 17, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif they're sort of missing the point though? in my experience men don't care for the bra much, they're only bothered about getting the damn thing off. Excellent point they should have focused their efforts into some sort of an instant clasp release mechanism that disengages with a touch of a button or something.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 17, 2009)

I'm speechless, this is just too ridiculous!


----------



## Adrienne (May 18, 2009)

What a waste of money. I could imagine being embarressed and then my breast are more enhanced causing me even more embarressment lol. It seems that the same people who created this bra are the same ones who think that bc my nipples get hard, I must be horny. No you pervert, it's 9am in math class and I'm cold lol.


----------



## Karren (May 18, 2009)

hahahaha So your saying that nipple thing isn't true, Adrienne? lol


----------



## Adrienne (May 18, 2009)

After breastfeeding for a year, you just can't look at them the same anymore LOL!


----------



## Karren (May 18, 2009)

Funny.... That's what my wife said too!! lol


----------

